# Moving my "sensitive" horse to a new barn



## rbethbag (Jan 17, 2016)

I will be moving to a new barn in a month. She's been at the trainers for 4 months. It took her almost a full month to feel comfortable here, I just want to make the move less stressful for her. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably not being at a training barn would be enough to keep her calm depending on the training barn routine.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ulcergard.

Other than that just keep things low key. Even a "quiet" change, while good, can still be big to a horse not used to quiet!

Sometimes they just need to get used to it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Not downplaying your anxiety about the upcoming move but....
A month to settle into a new routine, barn atmosphere and people handling your horse sounds about right to me actually.
You turned her world upside down,....she found a spot that she could be her in and it took some time....
When you again move, expect it to take some time for her to resettle in and feel secure and safe..._*all *is again new. _
Smells, food, stall, riding environment....just everything she needs to acclimate to....

Honestly, I have seen some horses take months,_ several months _to settle into a new routine...
_She knows you. She trusts you. _ 
Your being their often for reassurance to her she is OK will help....
Enjoy the move and new surroundings...
Best of luck.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My seemingly mellow qh took a full 6 weeks to fully settle in.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I know for all the donkeys I have had it takes a month for them to settle in. So for a month I did nothing with them as they acted out something terrible. Its wasn't worth battling behaviors they didn't normally have. After that month they where themselves again.

The horses I have dont seem to be that way as much.But then the horses/ponies we have brought in usually already knew the horses/ponies here. So maybe that helped?

I feel a month is normal to meld into the new place.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

To add- keep to a routine. It would help to be more similar to her previous routine but it doesn't need to be, just keep it consistent.


----------

